# FOR SALE 14X7 100 SPOKE ALL GOLD CENTER AUTHENTIC DAYTON WIRE WHEELS..



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

FOR SALE
14X7 100 SPOKE ALL GOLD CENTER DAYTON WIRE WHEELS
100% TRUE AUTHENTIC DAYTON WIRE WHEELS STAMPED 225C.. NO CHINAS
EXCELLENT CONDITION NO CURBS, DENTS, SCRATCH, ETC..NO LEAKS FACTORY SEAL STILL THERE.. GOLD IS ALL THERE NO FADING STILL LOOK BRAND NEW
RATE THEM A 9.5 -10
THEY WERE BRAND NEW IN BOX FROM 1995.. I HAD ON MY 1961 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR LESS THAN 2 MONTHS THIS PAST SUMMER
COMES WITH GOLD DOG EAR KNOCKOFFS (BLUE EAGLE CHIP) EXCELLENT CONDITION NO FADING, CHROME ADAPTORS 
ALSO HAVE ALMOST BRAND NEW HANKOOK TIRES MOUNTED AND BALANCED.. WHITEWALLS EXCELLENT CONDITION
AS YOU KNOW DAYTONS HAS DISCONTINUED GOLD WHEELS DUE TO PRICE OF GOLD.. HERES YOUR CHANCE TO GET A FLAWLESS SET FOR YOUR SHOWCAR...

SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY
PM ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS WILL RESPOND ASAP
CAN SEND MORE PICS
BUYER PAYS FOR SHIPPING OR CAN DO LOCAL MEETUP

$2800 OBO
WILL ACCEPT VERIFIED PAYPAL


----------



## CLASSICS.69 (Aug 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

Post up some pictures of all 4 wheels up.


----------



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, good seller bought a set of daytons came thru on everything e even with shipping time frame.


----------



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

How them 72 spokes treating you homie?? got them on your deuce??


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

There parked in boxes. Too clean.


----------



## jough11 (Aug 7, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ELCHANGO206 (Nov 22, 2008)

ttt for tha homie them cleaan seen in person


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Clean but they arent gold center.


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)

Seen them in person, there clean as described.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

lone star said:


> Clean but they arent gold center.


:thumbsup: good deal though!


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT


----------

